# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  Travelling Asia by land and looking to help.

## Asia

Hey everyone, has been a while since we have posted on here, but we are looking for some more help.

If you don't know, I am currently on an adventure with my boyfriend to try and travel the world without flying. So far we have made it to Moscow and soon we will be departing for Lake Baikal. We will be in Mongolia in October and China in November. We are not sure where we'll go next, maybe to Tibet to try and get to Nepal (will it be freezing cold here in December?) otherwise we will go to Vietnam, Laos and Thailand.

We have been looking for somewhere where we can really help. I know how people feel on here about volunteering with a company and paying hundreds of pounds, it's just a waste of time. So this is why we're asking if anyone knows anywhere personally, or through someone else, that we can help. Peter is hoping to find somewhere he can to some building or renovating as he has had experience with joinery and carpentry. Whereas I am willing to help with anything, from building to teaching to farming or anything really. So if anyone knows of a community anywhere (China, Thailand, Vietnam, Tibet etc...) that could use some help, let us know.


And if anyone would like to meet up anywhere, let us know as well!

----------


## davidsmith36

Streets are poor in numerous territories and some are blocked in winter or in storm season. Different mountain and betray ranges can be very hazardous if proper care isn't taken. So would some be able to of the tenants.

----------

